# 99024 fee?



## MsMaddy

Can anyone tell me what is the fee for cpt code 99024? 

Thank you in advance
msmaddy:d


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

99024 is a post-op visit which shouldn't have a fee assigned to it.  If you submit this code to your carriers and your software won't allow a 0 (zero) fee, I would link it to 1 cent.  We don't submit this code to our carriers...we post it for statistical purposes.


----------



## MsMaddy

rebeccawoodward said:


> 99024 is a post-op visit which shouldn't have a fee assigned to it.  If you submit this code to your carriers and your software won't allow a 0 (zero) fee, I would link it to 1 cent.  We don't submit this code to our carriers...we post it for statistical purposes.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We have pt's that have abscess and they have to come back every day for drainage and changing dressings. But the insurance is not paying for the subsequent visit. Should we use wound check V58.32 as primary dx and 682.9abscess as secondary, after the initial visit. Can you help me with this?
This is how we bill it

99213
682.9 dx


Thank you all in advance.

MsMaddy


----------



## dk1214ss

*99024 post op visit for dressing change of abscess*

The dressing changes are included in the global surgery package.  The CPT code 99024 should be assigned to the visit.  The only way you can charge is if the procedure code requires an additional trip to the Operating Room.  Thanks.  Darlene


----------

